# algue problems



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi i seam to having a constant problem with fine green cobweb type alguae, the tanks been setup about two months, and i,ve made a few mistake with plant chose's.



















Tank stats:
Juwel record 96ltr
Standard filter, spray bar mod
2*24watt + 1 15watt (2.8 watts per gal)
6kg of Tetra complete substrate, topped with 15kg black quarts gravel
UG heater cable

PH 6.8
KH 6.5'
GH 11'
PO4 1ppm
NO3 10ppm
CO2 30.9ppm

EDIT} i for got to add info about my ferts, I'm using the EI method and i,m also add seachem flourish.
I'v added 12 harlequins at christmas to the 4 otto's i had, and noticed a rice in PO4 and NO3, so i cut back on ferts to let the levels fall to the above.
I was thinking that i might drop the levels still therther and try and hold it at the min (PO4 1ppm and NO3 5ppm) as i think i have not got enough fast growing plants to take up the NKP.

I've gone through everything one by one, adjusting levels still the same growth.

I'm thinking it to do with my light a the tubes are a little old, only one has been replaced about two months ago, and as for the output of the light i have no idea.

I'm planing on upgrading to a DIY T5 pendent with 4 * 24watt tubes when i can afford it.

Is there anything i can do meantime to combat the algae?


----------



## jimbooo (Jan 3, 2006)

hi simon, fancy seeing you over here...

i'll not attempt to advise as i have exactly the same problem as you. (which you already know). my riccia is infested with it and it's really getting me down. it's way too fine to manually remove (especially in a 2 foot riccia carpet). here's a picture of mine on a bad, well very bad day. hopefully someone can help us out here. i must add that all my tubes are about 8-10 months old.

i have 2 effected tanks both with identical stats and symptoms (Juwel rekord 60 and Rio 180)

my stats are

2.5WPG lighting (2 tubes, 3000K and 7500K full spectrum) - Rekord60
2.5WPG lighting (4 tubes, 3000K, 4000K, 7500K, 7500K) - Rio180
EI fertalisation
nitrate 15ppm
phosphate 1ppm
co2 25-30ppm
trace ferts via CSM+B

i do have a high fish load though and am wondering if the excess waste is adding to the phosphate levels.

i have just put ROWAPHOS back in both tanks to see what effect this has. i have obviously stopped dosing phosphate but am continuing to add potassium nitrate.

rio180 (this is the riccia carpet which is now infested with the stuff)









here's a pic from my rekord60 when i got back from holiday. it's not normally this bad but will help in identification hopefully.










same stuff in the java moss (same day as the pic above in the rio180)









pleeese help someone, this stuff seems impossible to shift.
James


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I know this doesn't address the cause of the problem, but Rosy Barbs (Barbus conchonius) and Mollies (Poecilia schenops) will eat this stuff like crazy.


----------



## jimbooo (Jan 3, 2006)

funny you should say that. i have noticed my fish love the stuff. even my angel fish takes big bites of it. i really do want to find the root of the problem though as the fish cant keep up. at the moment i'm pulling out a handfull every other day.

it's really weird as the problem only occured since i've started using EI. i did have BGA problems prior to this but thats now sorted as the nitrate is no longer zero. 

anyone have any ideas? i'm willing to try anything.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I am thinking you should up the CO2 a little.

JR


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

jrIL said:


> I am thinking you should up the CO2 a little.
> 
> JR


HI jimbooo  i,ve noticed a few here so far lol

Not to sure i want to add anymore fish Gumby, i 6 halaquins and 4 ottos now, the PO4 and NO3 shot up when i put the in, i,ve just settled everything down.

Whay do you say that jrIL, my co2 is already at 30.9ppm last test?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have to agree with jrIL on the CO2. I know what your kits read but that can be off and usually on the low side. Algae points to either low CO2 or low nutrients in the tank. If you are following EI then the nutrient side should be covered.

Try slowly upping the Co2 when you will be around to observe your fish. Once the fish begin to go to the surface for air, you have found the max CO2 level. Drop it down a bit until they return to normal and you have found the correct CO2 level for the tank.

Here is a good link that may help explain some of the problems with the pH/KH chart:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=11927


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had that algae before. I stoped adding so much no3 and po4 and I boosted my co2 and exel. Got rid of it all.


----------



## jimbooo (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for that everyone. i have been using nutrafin units x2 seeing as i've just bought a jbl pressurised kit hopefully that may solve the problem. 

what do you think simon? have you tried upping the co2 in the past (i'm not sure how long you've had the problem)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

jimbooo said:


> thanks for that everyone. i have been using nutrafin units x2 seeing as i've just bought a jbl pressurised kit hopefully that may solve the problem.


I think you will see an increase in plant growth and a decrease in the algae once you get the pressurized CO2 on the tank. Pressurized is so much more stable than DIY and it is very easy to increase the CO2. Let us know how the pressurized system works for you!


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

I had the problem for a bit, i though it was more to do with the fluxuating co2, now everything is stable, i can only wait and see, i've turned it up the co2, although in have noticed a growth spurt just in one day.


----------

